# WANTED: Fabulous Tomato Chutney Recipe to go with Fried Okra dish



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Chutney is not my specialty so I used Trader Joe's Tomato Chutney (yum!!!)

which is now discontinued. Would really appreciate any assistance in a wonderful Tomato Chutney recipe. Many thanks to all! ~ Saffron


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd try google if you don't hear from anyone here.  Google is one of my best friends...


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I did receive a wonderful PDF of Tomato Chutney recipe by Sanjeev Kapoor a famous Indian Chef. Another from www.manjulaskitchen.com and www.indianfoodforver.com So I'm sharing the gifts if anyone would like authentic Indian recipes. This is fabulous!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Saffron,

On this site that you posted, there are alot of tomato chutneys, not sure which one you might like, but there are just too many.....this one here (posted at bottom) is reminiscent of one I used to make with an older lady who was British but was raised in India , her name was Mrs. Woodhouse. She was a wonderful woman who influenced my life in so many ways. My first introduction into the world of Indian cooking when I was 14. It was only later in life that I used that appreciation for further studies. Isn't it strange, maybe not ? how we are touched by people and places and things.. how we walk by a room and we are set off by a memory of a place we once visited, a person we once loved or embraced, or an aroma that brings us back to our youth.... Your thread on a tomato chutney has made me think of her all week.....thank you . Sorry about the long spill of words....

these flavors are always paired well. If you like it hotter just kick up the chili.

http://www.indianfoodforever.com/chutney/tomato-garlic-chutney.html


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks petals....your posted link sent me into chutney heaven!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

a bit late to the party but here's a fabulous tomato chutney posted on egullet years ago by Suvir Saran

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?/topic/9924-tomato-chutney/


----------

